

Tic-tac-tic-tac-toe | tic-tac-toe with a multiplayer twist - jwngr
https://tic-tac-tic-tac-toe.firebaseapp.com/#a

======
prawn
Same rules/board as Ten, though not as nicely designed:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ten/id669964112?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ten/id669964112?mt=8)

------
k__
I like the idea of splitting the teams with the twitter/github signup :D

